# Just installed eBay brakes... my experienec



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

*Just installed eBay brakes... my experience*

So, as some of you know I had some issues with my Hawk HPS pads cracking and killing my DBA 4000XS rotors. Well, my rotors were slightly warped and I couldn't notice it unless I really hit the brake hard. I did some research and found an alternative to spending $800 on brakes. I got the Powerstop drilled and slotted rotors with the Powerstop ceramic pads.

Here is a link to the online store that I bought from: myworld.ebay.com/brakemotive76

To be honest, I was really skeptical what to expect since eBay isn't exactly known for selling high quality stuff. When I opened the box I couldn't belive how well they were machined. When I compared them to my old stock and DBA rotors, they were actually a tad thicker. The pads weren't any different looking then what I had on before but were solid quality.

Install of the rotors was cake, the fit perfect. Pads were a little hard since I the rotor is a tad thinker so I literally had to compress the caliper to 100% to get it on. I'll post some pics of them installed over the weekend after I finally wash my car.

First test drive felt great. They actually feel like they have more bite then my old combo did. I didn't do anything to crazy yet since they are new and it was wet, but over the next few days I plan on doing a few high speed stops to see how they go.

So far, I would highly recommend them to anyone. I'm hoping they last.

I will be machining my DBA fronts and listing them for sale fairly cheap to clear my garage but the rear rotors were actually cracked so they are scrap... so keep an eye out for a sale thread


$240 shipped is a hell of a deal!


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Glad to see you had a good experience with those. Ive heard alot of good things about power stop but when brakes comes my way im already sold on EBC.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

06SixOhGoat said:


> Glad to see you had a good experience with those. Ive heard alot of good things about power stop but when brakes comes my way im already sold on EBC.


I had Hawk HPS and EBC red before this with DBA rotors. Honestly, these feel better but I'm courious how long these will last and how they will preformce from at 150mph stop(when it stops raining .


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

i have yet to take mine passed 100 lol. ive only had it for a month. and my last cars were 2002 lancer 2.0L, 2.0L eagle talon, 2.3L focus 4.6L F150. driving this car is a whole new world lol. im taking it one staep at a time. and then ill take it to 150 lol.

OFF TOPIC: i took it to the track .... well nevermind ill make a thread.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Put about 100 miles on the new brakes now. No squeaks, little brake dust, no warping and I did do some high speed stops last night.

I'm feeling really good about this purchase so far.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

After 2 weeks of use they are still perfect. I did some very spirited driving over the weekend. I will say these pads really smell when you use them hard, but they haven't glazed or anything. Much less brake dust them my Hawks had.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I've put slotted/drilled rotors on 3 vehicles so far, AC Delco on my Vette, Fleabay on the Lemans and my truck. I didn't notice a dif between them, all were good. It all depends on the compound of the pad how it is going to treat the rotor.


----------



## LITTON82 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey thanks for the good info, I 'll be making a purchase soon as well...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Figured I'd give an update since its been about 2000 miles with them. They are still working perfectly.

I'm very impressed with the low amount of brake dust. A week with my old pads is 2-3 with these.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

You probably could have had the DBAs turned to correct the runout and/or parallelism that was causing your pulsation problem for a lot less. That being said, I'm surprised Powerstops were that smooth, I've noticed a lot of *brand new* rotors being on the edge of spec or even just out of spec for runout and parallelism, to the point where new rotors have made the pulsation _worse_ than before.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The rears weren't salvageable. Rear pad cracked and dug 1/8+ into it. Fronts probally are but I figured til I paid a shop and got new pads anyway, It would be more then the route I went. For a DD, I don't see a need $800+ brake setup. I'd rather save that money for good tires


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> The rears weren't salvageable. Rear pad cracked and dug an 1/8+ into it. Fronts probally are but I figured til I paid a shop and got new pads anyway, It would be more then the route I went. * For a DD, I don't see a need $800+ brake setup. I'd rather save that money for good tires*


Good man. Alot of people don't understand you can have the biggest baddest brakes in the world but if you don't have good tires those brakes are worthless. You have to apply brakeing power to the ground just as well as torque.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM4life said:


> Good man. Alot of people don't understand you can have the biggest baddest brakes in the world but if you don't have good tires those brakes are worthless. You have to apply brakeing power to the ground just as well as torque.


Exactly. The only advantage to really good brakes from my expereinces is the track. Not once have I truely benifited fromy my old setup except maybe 120+ stops.


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I'm going to try this kit and I'll let you guys know how it goes. $240 is a hell of a deal!


----------



## o'doyle (Sep 26, 2010)

Been reading a lot of good reviews on these.. Going to order a set soon..


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

I received my set a few days ago and just installed them last night. They look and feel great.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

SpicyRed06 said:


> I received my set a few days ago and just installed them last night. They look and feel great.


You will love them. I went almost a month without washing my car and my wheels barely looked any better after cleaning them. There was almost no dust.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

SpicyRed06 said:


> I received my set a few days ago and just installed them last night. They look and feel great.


In those pictures, it looks like they cross drilled the rotors right through some of the vanes, and that is where the rotor gets all it's strength. That would scare the s**t out of me. That is the difference you get when buying cheap rotors over quality ones.


----------



## mficco77 (Jul 13, 2010)

I bought the powerstop rotor and pad combo in july when i bought my 04 GTO. I have not had a stitch of problem with them. got to 145 on freeway here against a sti. blew him out of the water and car stops fantastic. no warping. needing rears soon. will buy matching set to fronts when i do.


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

If I had read even one bad review either on ebay or here about these brakes I would not have bought them. Where/what are the vanes?

Edit - Ohh now I see what you mean. Well, if I have any problems you guys will be the first to know.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There was a thread on the Vette forum awhile back about a guy that tracked his car and they ended up warping. The manufacter replaced them no questions asked. Any company that backs their parts up is OK with me. Mine are still perfect after months of DDing my car and many spirited weekends. I don't think these will be issues for the average person. If you track your car, you should buy the best brakes and tires money can buy anyway.

I have about 3 months and 6000+ miles with them already.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Just an FYI... I installed these on my Z06 as well. I drive this car much harder then my GTO and have had no issues. Have 9000 miles on them so.

Thread from Corvette Forum about this combo: http://forums.corvetteforum.com/c5-...d-brake-rotor-special-f-r-179-99-shipped.html

I will say this much. THESE ARE NOT TRACK PADS. Great for spirited driving on the street though.


Stock









Side by side









PowerStop


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice. I'll keep these in mind. I wonder how often you'd go through pads on them>


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I bought my 05 GTO with Powerstop rotors and ceramic pads installed no issues with rotors or pads yet, about 7,500 or so miles. Very little brake pad dust little rotor wear and no noise. Rotors are coated, no rust, even through winter storage. I was very surprised by the performance. Definitely not trackable over the long run, but for DD or weekend warrior just fine, look good too.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

After I had these pads on for about 2 months I had to break from about 135 and they didn't react how the stock rotors I had at all, caused a ton of noise and just felt unstable by comparison. Also getting a noise when breaking out of one wheel, possibly going to reseat the pad/rotor and see if it helps.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Drilled/slotted rotors do make more noise then blanks. My Hawk/DBA combo sounded the same.


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

I had them all the way around on my alero (car before this) and put 100,000 miles on them they still cleaned up like new, the rotors were hardly worn but the pads were needing changed, bad. I plan on ordering them again for the goat, they arent bad at all.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Figured I'd give another update. Passenger rear rotor cracked after 1.5 years and about 30k miles.

Posted this in their thread on corvetteforum.com since they are a vender there. They are shipping me a replacement FREE even though my warranty period is over. All I can say is they are a stand up company and I will continue to do business with them. 1 bad rotor out of 16 so far is OK in my book for the price.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice. I got mine from eBay. I have about 3K on them. So far, so good. Rode them hard last week in wacky Chicago traffic. They grip much better that the stockers did.


----------

